# Brazos River fishing access near Sugarland?



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there any point of access/or places to fish without a boat? I'm working on that too--she bet me a jon boat that I couldn't beat her in a game of beer pong. She hasn't delivered yet but I've seen her looking. Now its time to start working on the trolling motor....


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

SeaDeezKnots,

I've asked the same question before, in a vain attempt to gain access to the river. Lurkers who know how to get down to the water are generally tight-lipped about it.
It may be best to call David's Tackle Box in Rosenberg and inquire for secret instructions? I did learn that particular city has a boat ramp/launch site off of Hwy 90, for example. Perhaps there is enough public land bordering the water that fishermen can set up on the bank and deploy lines? I dunno. Its some mystery that is generally kept under lock and key among those "in the know".


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Brazos Bend State Park is one spot

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/park_maps/pwd_mp_p4504_110u.pdf


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

your down by the south end of the river so it should be easier to access.


----------

